# Here they are......



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

THE OLIVA V MADUROS!!!!! The word was dropped they were coming in.....and I was there!  They are looking goooooodddd!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

beware the darkness!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow....


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Great to see you today Mario. Sorry I missed you when I left. 

Steve


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Lookin good mario!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I just spilled my milk WOW ,you must of been in the right place right time!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

:dribble: I just hope that I got high enough on the waiting list.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice did you get them from the usual place and did he have anymore?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two coming my way as well...Very nice!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mario... I will wage another ill advised war on you if you promise to hit me with some of those this time!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Leave it to Mario to be the first to score the Mad V's.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Show-off


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking smokes... Very nice.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! I didnt even know they were coming out. Those look great!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

So--

Give us the review


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are beautiful....just beautiful...:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

TOJE said:


> Great to see you today Mario. Sorry I missed you when I left.
> 
> Steve


Great to see you too Steve. Ya know Sammy Leccia called me when I stepped away and when I came back, you were already gone. Hope to see you again soon at the Nov. event. Have an LX2 for a brother!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Mario... I will wage another ill advised war on you if you promise to hit me with some of those this time!!!


You got it brother....want me to strike first this time???


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> nice did you get them from the usual place and did he have anymore?


Same joint....they were all placed aside for the members...but I am now working on my 4th box...hahahhahahahahaha..trying to help some BOTLs.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

OH heck yeah! Nice pick up!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Same joint....they were all placed aside for the members...but I am now working on my 4th box...hahahhahahahahaha..trying to help some BOTLs.


I called the pensylvania store and they said they didn't get theres yet


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

but its all good I have a nice lead on a box:biggrin:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Just called my local and they are on hold for me. AHHHHH!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man those look like buttah...i mean chocolate...wow...

Man oh man.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Have an LX2 for a brother!


I just may come event day!! Shhhhhhhhhh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

TOJE said:


> I just may come event day!! Shhhhhhhhhh!! :biggrin:


 My Palio cutter will be waiting! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I called the pensylvania store and they said they didn't get theres yet


I dont deal with PA....lol...NY baby!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man oh man ,Mario you are making me cry....Damm they look good , Have to wait a few weeks for them out here on the west coast


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Maduro PiPs said:


> My Palio cutter will be waiting! LOL


I'd love a new Palio...Thanks Mario :lol:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

num num


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

They look mighty tasty.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

unfriggin believable!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yesss sirrrrrrr


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Those look maaavelous!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

membership, must be nice


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You got it brother....want me to strike first this time???


Deal! LOL :brick::brick::brick::sweat:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice score Mario, between you and the Mum thats quite a few...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Awesome!! Need to find a brother to pick me up a box of those!! :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 10823
Man how do you guys manage to do this----I think this was an inside job--------
View attachment 10824


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> beware the darkness!!!


That's funny!!!!


----------

